

"What Is Steve Jobs Up To?" (1997) - A_A
http://www.businessweek.com/1997/11/b3518120.htm

======
apaprocki
BTW, thanks for pointing out the broken images on this particular template..
BBW guys fixed them up so now you can enjoy their 1997 hotness!

